# 6th September: Doncaster IHS Show



## neil1983 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, I've never been to a reptile show/event. 

Can anyone go to this? Can you just turn up on the day or do you have to book to go?


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

anyone can go and you pay on the door about £5

IHS members pay less and get in half an hour before


----------



## neil1983 (Mar 22, 2009)

dragonsRus said:


> anyone can go and you pay on the door about £5
> 
> IHS members pay less and get in half an hour before


 
Cheers mate


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

2009 IHS Breeders Meetings

Here's a link to the IHS website page for more info : victory:


----------



## neil1983 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tarn~Totty said:


> 2009 IHS Breeders Meetings
> 
> Here's a link to the IHS website page for more info : victory:


 
Cheers mate


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Is there a list of who will be selling/showing etc?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Nope unless they post on here or other forums to tell you they are going. Its a giant surprise on the day


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Have just been asked by a friend if there will be tortoises there. I couldn't answer as I usually skip past anything non-snake related and can't remember seeing any?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> Have just been asked by a friend if there will be tortoises there. I couldn't answer as I usually skip past anything non-snake related and can't remember seeing any?


I dont think I have ever seen any but there is always a first time for everything.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

We'll be there with hundreds of corns of course


----------



## RepGuru (Nov 4, 2008)

It WOULD be nice to have some idea of who's going and what they're taking. Last one I attended was a massive disappointment unless you're into Royal morphs or cornsnakes - there was very little else. I went looking for a Rosy Boa and left empty handed.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

we are going with mainly corns and canvasses, but will have a couple of tegus, spiders maybe a boa or two


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

We went in june and that was our first show and thoroughly enjoyed it.
I missed the chile rose adults though :bash::bash:
Wont miss the next ones though :lol2:


----------



## joy81 (Sep 24, 2011)

*hi*

this is stupid of me but is there another show going off in doncaster as i have only just been told about them and would really like t go


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

joy81 said:


> this is stupid of me but is there another show going off in doncaster as i have only just been told about them and would really like t go


 
theres one on the 6th of november at the dome


----------



## joy81 (Sep 24, 2011)

thankyou for that Chris, could u tell me exactly wat happens at them?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

joy81 said:


> thankyou for that Chris, could u tell me exactly wat happens at them?


 
basically just a big hall filled with tables of people selling snakes, lizards, insects, dry goods etc. so fill ya wallet just incase


----------

